# Best pleco and groundfeeder for my tank?



## wildbills 72 gallon (Aug 21, 2010)

Whats the best pleco for my 72 gal cichlid tank. My buddy had issues with his cichlids killing his plecos. He would always find them dead with there eyes eaten out. Want one to help out with the algea. Also, what are some cool good looking bottom feeders that will be ok with cichlids?


----------



## brimac40 (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a common Plec in my African Cichlid tank with no problems .


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah i have kept pleco in the same tank as piranha and nothing. Ive only experienced pleco on pleco violence in my life, nothing else has ever been agressive towards one. I think a common pleco might get too big u might wanna look into something that stays smaller like a bristlenose or a clown pleco.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depending on what cichlids you have will determine if a bristlenose or clown pleco would work in the tank. Some of the bigger cichlids can and will kill them.


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

Just my thought, maybe a smaller Peco or a couple ghost shrimp? Being they're super cheap like $0.20 each and you wont grow attached to them should your Cichlids get the munchies... I had a crocodile fish for a while in my Saltwater tank that I fed those to, my clownfish would tear them up, In my freshwater, I added a few ghost shrimp and small Crabs for cleaning purposes and they are going strong... kinda iffy on how the fish react


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

ghost shrimp & small crabs? cheap experiment... I have some in my freshwater and they're doing fine with Grommies


----------

